# Asparagus



## buzzy (Apr 15, 2019)

Starting to get a few. Should start getting big batches by weeks end. Mmmm grilled asparagus


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Love it but makes my pee stink!!!!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah, I didn't need to know that.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2019)

Friend just gave me a bunch few days ago and I hate that also!


----------



## buzzy (Apr 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Love it but makes my pee stink!!!!


Yea! Often wonder if the guy at the next urinal smells it an thinks what’s that is that me? Better get something checked?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Love the green sticks who cares what I smell like.   

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Love the green sticks who cares what I smell like.
> 
> Warren


Better than everyone in the stalls with closed doors 

And after or despite this discussion, any grilled veggie sounding really good right now!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 15, 2019)

Grilled asparagus is good...grilling it with some olive oil, s&p and a light sprinkle of Parmesan cheese and wrapping it in bacon...GREAT!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

Jeezum crow, we don't even have green grass yet. 

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 15, 2019)

buzzy said:


> View attachment 393386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I planted should say the wife planted some 2 years ago, hoping to be able to cut some this year, love asparagus


----------



## Marian Starks (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll try to find them and grill them! Grilled asparagus with cheese. Sounds delicious.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow!  Those look awesome,  always wanted to try my hand at growing some!


----------



## buzzy (Jun 20, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Wow!  Those look awesome,  always wanted to try my hand at growing some!


Super easy to grow & maintain. The initial planting is some work but will produce for 15-20 yrs.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 2, 2020)

I dug a trench using my troy bilt horse. Till and remove loose dirt till I got down 2 feet. Then I went to the river with my speargun and shot a mess of carp and brought them back to place in the bottom of the trench. I added composted horse manure,Blood meal and bone meal and soft phosphate rock to the loose dirt on the side of the trench and mixed it with the tiller.  Then I backfilled to cover the fish  and made mounds to spread the roots over them evenly and back filled to 1" above the crowns.As the tips emerged  I continued to back fill till the loose dirt was all on top of the crowns. They say 3 years before harvest but with all the amendments I was picking in 2 years and it is a very healthy stand of asparagus. Lot of work pays off in the end


----------

